# First eggs!



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's my first eggs from my 2 EEs. I think one must be part ostrich by the size of one egg!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! I guess. Looks painful!!! Good job ladies!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hahaha. Good going!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

they can lay any size between tiny & OUCH when they are just starting to break in their "equipment"


----------

